# Unknown language (Thamudic?)



## bareeq

Hi there


I bought this antique despite I didnt understand anything from it. could anyone help me to translate these. and which language is used?








Thank you


----------



## sotos

It is not Greek. I don't think it is a real text of any language. I hope you didn't pay much for this.


----------



## bareeq

Mr sotos, thank you very much for your reply. I didn't pay so much for it. And I was looking for the meaning and the language used in this script , reviewing all ancient languages alphabet. lastly,  I discover it is a Thamudic language . but I haven't known the meaning yet.


----------



## yehtehrn

Hi,

I've studied a little epigraphic OSA (Old South Arabian) on my own so I'd be glad to see if I can help.  I can't get the attachment to open though.

Thamudic is a Northern Arabian language (related to Quranic Arabic) but it uses a similar script as the South Arabian languages.


----------



## fdb

Before we get too carried away by wiki-wisdom we might have a look at something serious about "Thamudic".

http://krc2.orient.ox.ac.uk/aalc/images/documents/mcam/mcam_thamudic_definition.pdf


----------

